# First Test



## Unregistered (May 10, 2005)

I am going through the interview process for my real first job, and I am going to have to take a drug test before they hire me.  I have bought the Triple XXX product that advertises itself as a cleaning agent.  When do I take it in relationship to taking the drug test because it states that it cleanses for up to seven hours after taking it?  Do I drink the product and then take the test during the effective window that the product advertises or do I drink it and then take the test after the cleansing window?  This is my first time doing this so I have no idea what to do, so any suggestions about the entire process would be helpful.


----------



## joe blow (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.urineluck.com/products.php    Quick Fix
Why drink any gross stuff.  If you have a week for delivery, get this stuff.  Ive used it for many job piss tests.


----------

